# Some pics from my 55g



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently redid my 55g and added in some new substrate, so I took some pics of the fish afterwards.









Peppered Cories (C. paleatus)...love these guys









my opaline gourami









Corydoras sodalis and Otocinclus hanging out









Bolivian Ram









my Angelfish

and the tank:









The sand is really reflecting the light and making a glare on the black background. I'm planning on adding some Vallisneria to the back of the sand, so its not done just yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

stunning, as always.

Have you ever thought of changing your hardscape ever?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks great, Kristin  Awesome pics too! Your fish are so healthy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!



fishbguy said:


> stunning, as always.
> 
> Have you ever thought of changing your hardscape ever?


Nope. I've recently got my hands on this manzanita and I want it in every tank! Well, all except the Multi tank of course. Atleast my tanks have hardscape now.  There was a time when some of them were seriously lacking.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

lol...agreed! I need some nice looking wood for my tanks.

I love the C. sodalis...very, well, different for a cory...I like him/her


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Great tank nice setup very unique


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

great tank, love the changing substrate


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

More Cory pics:











Peppered Cory









Sodalis Cories


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice corys, also i love the angel


----------



## The Tick (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic work, as always, Kristin! I love the dual substrate! I can't believe you can keep the Opaline Gourami in there. All my Gouramis have been masterminds of villainy and general naughtiness, but more power to you if it works! Great layout and great selection of fish!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

I just have to say that "the masterminds of villainy and general naughtiness" sounds like something The Tick would say himself :lol:

Great pics again, Kristin!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

love it! as usual ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Haha...thanks! 

Tick, my Gourami is probably the most peaceful Gourami I've ever seen or kept. She does not bother anyone at all. My Angelfish will chase her at times, but she never nips the Gourami and leaves her alone most of the time.  Normally I don't suggest keeping Gouramis (especially Opalines) with Angels, but mine have worked out well for atleast 2 years or so.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

love your pics!!!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

beautiful as always kristin


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

fantastic just and congrats! I always enjoy your pic threads


----------

